# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Stekende hoofdpijnen

## berry van Haaren

Sinds enige weken krijg ik regelmatig last van een stekende hoofdpijn aan de rechterkant van mijn hoofd. De pijn begint een beetje laag in het achterhoofd en staalt dan uit naar wat hoger in de nek en naar de rest van de rechter hoofdzijde. Niet echt voorhoofd.
Het voelt echt alsof het wat dieper onder de schedel ligt. Bij inspanning wordt het heftiger. Is soms ook weer dagen weg. Treedt soms ook op als in met rechter zijkant op kussen lig. Waar kan dit op duiden???

----------

